# Hip fracture surgery



## Desperate Denise (Jun 10, 2010)

The Medicare patient sustained a femoral neck fracture as well as a fracture of the greater trochanter.

The physician performed a bipolar hemiarthroplasty (27236) and an ORIF of the greater trochanter.   Can I bill for the ORIF of the greater trochanter?  I am having a brain cramp - 

Thank you.

Denise 

Go Celtics


----------



## Colleen25 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, according to NCCI edits CPT code 27248 (Open treatment of greater trochanteric fracture, includes internal fixation, when performed) is bundled into 27236.  The code can be un-bundled with modifier 59 ONLY if it applies. 

Colleen


----------

